# THE BEST WAY TO SMOKE A JOINT!!! www.roachring.com



## RoachRing (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi People.........I'm introducing my "brand new" invention............the "Worlds First" "Hands Free" smoking accessory!!!

The "RoachRing"!!!

Check it out and our video demonstration online at ........www.roachring.com..............www.youtube.com/roachring

It works great and everyone loves it!! Works great for gamers, chicks with "fake nails" ........you name it, and it'll do it!!

Peace. 

Gee


----------



## tusseltussel (Nov 27, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1SeK9K99zg


your link took me nowhere is this what yer tryin to put up


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2008)

it's thanksgiving and you spam us? sheeeesh


----------

